# Color of finished IPA



## ChingShih (Jul 17, 2022)

Question for Experts or those known to this phenomenon 

After finished reductions from P2NP via Al/Hg or P2NP via NaBH4/CuCl2 the obtained IPA is yellow-orange color 
After distilling off this IPA without vacuum just normal steam distillation the IPA get even more deep orange - red color
Why is this? Why doesn't it stay yellow or transparent?
Could this be impurities from reactions? 

I want to obtain pure transparent A-oil from this IPA, should I distill off all the IPA slowly, then add water to A-oil and make again steam distillation?

@HIGGS BOSSON @William Dampier @btcboss2022 and anyone else with experience in this synthesis please help


----------



## btcboss2022

ChingShih said:


> Question for Experts or those known to this phenomenon
> 
> After finished reductions from P2NP via Al/Hg or P2NP via NaBH4/CuCl2 the obtained IPA is yellow-orange color
> After distilling off this IPA without vacuum just normal steam distillation the IPA get even more deep orange - red color
> ...



ChingShihThese are impurities you can make acid base washing and after steam distillation.


----------



## Naul

Red product = temp. exceeded 80 C.You want your reaction mass dark gray to blueish when it’s time to extract.RAL 7024 is around where you want it, if it’s lighter than 7038 you went over for sure and lost some yield.
(Alhg)


----------



## William Dampier

Try to get salt and purify the powder with dry acetone.


----------

